# If I buy a used one



## Metalshadow626 (Sep 26, 2011)

But I only have a 3G Data Plan (As I have the Droid 2 Global) would this phone function?


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Data is data. You don't have a "3G data plan." If you buy a Razr and keep your exact plan, that will include 3G and 4G.

Edit: You will have to go into Verizon to get a 4G sim card, since you can't use your old one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metalshadow626 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah okay but everything else stays the same?


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes, everything else should stay the same. If you have unlimited data, make sure VZW doesn't try to put you on a tiered plan or anything. Just specify you want to keep your plan and just swap to a different phone. I just did this last week and there were no problems.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metalshadow626 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------

